# Florida Waivers?



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Since I found out that I might be out of a job come July , I called a few departments in Florida. They told me that there is no waiver course for out-of-state officers with other academies. If you are not FL certified then I have to go to 7 month academy from scratch. Now I remember a few years ago you were able to get the waiver by going to a 2-week accelerated course. Does anyone know of this or has this changed?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We had a guy head south to FL about a year and half ago. He took the two week accelrated course just like the brown book up here.


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Try calling the FDLE or go on their website, they are the agency in charge of academies.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

JB,

The below link explains the whole out-of-state process for becoming certified in Fla.

http://www.fdle.state.fl.us/CJST/Rules_and_Policies/equivalency.html


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thank you guys, that's what I thought. Here's the excerpt.



> You may be eligible for an exemption from the full basic training requirements if you were an officer in another state or with the federal government and meet the following requirements: (1) you worked at least one year, full-time as a sworn officer in the discipline you are seeking exemption; (2) you received training in that discipline which is comparable to Florida's full basic curriculum _*and/or; (3) you were previously certified in Florida*_. In order to become a certified officer in Florida, you will need to demonstrate proficiency in the high liability areas and pass the state certification exam in the same discipline within 180 days of receipt of the approved Equivalency of Training Form (CJSTC-76 revised 7/01/02).


She forgot to put the AND/OR part, she said it was ther first tweo requirements plus the last one. :lol:


----------

